# V-Bandit v Wolfsheim Schh3,FH,KKl-1



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Video was the first one I ever put together, so apologies for quality - Bandit had just come over from Germany when this was done.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxN_L9Y2RP0


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Molly Graf said:


> Video was the first one I ever put together, so apologies for quality - Bandit had just come over from Germany when this was done.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxN_L9Y2RP0


love the dog, hate the song, the song was very disturbing.lol


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice video. Handsome dog!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Another fine pet quality import. His intensity is lacking, and he looks to be sadly overweight.

I love the little fake display when he is backtied and even after a basic amount of intensity, we see the helper slip the sleeve and turn his back and the dog doesn't look twice.

Same shit, different dog.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

As I wrote before, he had just come over from Germany when this video was made. The dog is excellent, but of course Jeff wouldn't know an excellent dog if it bit him. And, I'm not posting videos so that Jeff the ignorant (never titled a dog, never owned a dog that could be titled) can critique the dog. It's just a video to share here on the video gallery. Enjoy it or not, if you don't like my dogs or Schutzhund don't watch the video. Sorry about the song, I liked it LOL

molly


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you using this dog as a stud dog ??


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Told you folks ...
This is going to be interesting...
Mike this might be movie making material LMAO \\/\\/\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I take it you have an eagle son ? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Wait, no, it was an eagle son that drove you to get into DS. LOL


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

charles Turner said:


> love the dog, hate the song, the song was very disturbing.lol


I don't have a developed enough eye to comment on the dog but Daft Punk is the Shiznit. Must have a broad palet.

Of course it is better music suited for doggie dancing.:lol:


----------



## Chip Ditto (Dec 14, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> I don't have a developed enough eye to comment on the dog but Daft Punk is the Shiznit. Must have a broad palet.
> 
> Of course it is better music suited for doggie dancing.:lol:


 
I have a developed enough eye.... He is a pretty nice dog..


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I thik he looks really good very handsome boy too!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think you should show him in AKC. Get a picture of him stacked.


----------

